# Whats your limit for spending on a guitar pick?



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I use blue chip so its quite high.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Whatever L&M charges for a pack of the Traynor branded picks.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Also use Blue Chip. I don't use anything else. I have a few now over the years. Different gauges.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Blue Chip here as well. Bought four flatpicks and two thumbpicks at least seven years ago and they're still my preference. They don't wear out, among other attributes.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

... I knew this thread was coming.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I dont think I have spent in my whole life on picks what one blue chip costs.

How the hell are they that good?

Mostly I use my fingers because they are free


----------



## jamesplotkin (11 mo ago)

$1.25


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Blue chip user here too. Got two as a gift from my Dad 10 yrs ago, still have them. TD50, work great.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

About $3. I use the old Dunlop Hotlicks copper picks. They don't make them anymore, but I bought about 10 bags (of 3) when they discontinued them. Never break, never wear out. I'll never need to buy picks again.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Brunz said:


> I dont think I have spent in my whole life on picks what one blue chip costs.
> 
> How the hell are they that good?
> 
> Mostly I use my fingers because they are free


Maybe its related to my preference for very high end gear. With guitars and amps the more you spend the more diminishing returns. But you begin to appreciate and look for those subtle differences. 
The same with the Bluechip pick. When I first picked one up to try at Folkway music it just had a feel and sound that was so pleasing. I was comparing them to these other nice picks that Folkway was selling. White folkway branded picks they were selling for $5 each that were surprisingly close to the bluechip. I ended up buying a bunch of those as well for back up or times when I don't want to take my bluechips out of the house. There is only so much difference that a pick will make but I got hooked. Until that moment I didn't think a pick would make a difference. I can understand that many (probably most) would not pony up that much on a pick even if they hear and feel a difference.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Given my rate of pick loss (I really think they are being stolen by space aliens!), as little as possible... 
FWIW I've become a fan of "Pick Punch" picks since another band member got a punch!


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

A few years ago @Milkman gifted me a couple of Dugain picks. I never bonded with the bone pick, but the other tortoise shell style pick is the only one I use. I have literally 100's of picks all over the house, but only one in use.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

I really like Gravity Picks. With a little effort, you can get them for free.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Bit of a pick junkie. Always looking for new materials, weights, grips. When I started to experiment with different picks I was amazed at the variety of feels and tones I was getting. I've discovered I love wood for a plectrum, but recently I can't get enough of the Dava picks... I love the grip and the picking material, which I don't think is anything revolutionary but it feels great to me. Some of the herd:


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I use big stubbies 3.0mm on acoustic when I want a pick. I think they cost a dollar and some?

Electric picks are whatever comes out of the pick box. I find they all elicit a different style so I just go with what I pick up. I buy a lot of variety packs for around the 8 dollar range. Does that count? Ok, 8 dollars is my limit but only if I get options.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I have a couple blue chips but they were a gift. I dont know the last time I actually bought guitar picks, but I would usually just get prime tone ones. 🤷


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

View attachment 402541


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

If I have a Jazz III nylon, then I'm good. The softer attack is nice because it blends well with legato stuff.

I'm really liking the max grip textured ones at the moment. It never shifts in my grip, which is awesome. $5.60 for 6 on Amazon.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 402541


Free. Just take them off the bags of milk and bread at the grocery store.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> A few years ago @Milkman gifted me a couple of Dugain picks. I never bonded with the bone pick, but the other tortoise shell style pick is the only one I use. I have literally 100's of picks all over the house, but only one in use.


I wonder where the hell I got those....

Funny, I remember you bringing me an arrangement I made, might have been Scrapple or Cherokee or someting and I couldn't even remember having done it...


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## ABCarlson (Jan 11, 2021)

I've spent years on the AGF and UMGF and we acoustic nerds can get out of hand with our picks. I have just about every boutique pick there is, and I consider picks to be the effects pedals of the acoustic guitar. There can be huge differences in tone when looking at material, bevel, thickness etc. I haven't experimented nearly as much with electric guitar pick differences. 

Here's some of my collection, and this picture is several years old. The Hense 1.4mm is my favorite, followed by my new Apollo's (not pictured) and the Blue Chips. Got a couple doozies on the way too. But then again my Martin D-28 Authentic 1937 sounds good no matter what you do.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

ABCarlson said:


> I've spent years on the AGF and UMGF and we acoustic nerds can get out of hand with our picks. I have just about every boutique pick there is, and I consider picks to be the effects pedals of the acoustic guitar. There can be huge differences in tone when looking at material, bevel, thickness etc. I haven't experimented nearly as much with electric guitar pick differences.
> 
> Here's some of my collection, and this picture is several years old. The Hense 1.4mm is my favorite, followed by my new Apollo's (not pictured) and the Blue Chips. Got a couple doozies on the way too. But then again my Martin D-28 Authentic 1937 sounds good no matter what you do.
> View attachment 402551


That's a lot like my collection, but the Blue Chips get 99% of the use.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I’ve had gravity and v picks, and those bluegrass Wengen ones too. I like the Wengens the most of the three mostly for the grip. I end up losing them no matter how much I pay though!


----------



## rtomancini (Dec 26, 2021)

Hi
Artec Giovanni pickups have worked well for me.
Think Artec is one of the biggest pickup manufacturers in the world and read on some forums that apparently they make/rebrand pickups for many well know (and expensive) brands.
Artec pickups


----------



## NotFromToronto (Dec 10, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't have a limit... which means now I need to try these BlueChip ones. I have tried many of the ones already mentioned here... and I don't feel like I've landed on 'the one'. I actually really like the Snark celluloid picks, but I must be pretty hard on them as they wear out faster than I can lose them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Amanda got hold of a guitar pick mold and made a bunch for me.
They’re a bit soft, but nice and thick.

I like to change picks (and guitars) often. I find that forcing myself to adapt to different necks, wiring, bridges and yes picks is sort of stimulating in a musical sense.
These sound cool.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I love this collection. The fastest and cheapest way to change your tone!



polyslax said:


> Bit of a pick junkie. Always looking for new materials, weights, grips. When I started to experiment with different picks I was amazed at the variety of feels and tones I was getting. I've discovered I love wood for a plectrum, but recently I can't get enough of the Dava picks... I love the grip and the picking material, which I don't think is anything revolutionary but it feels great to me. Some of the herd:
> View attachment 402529
> 
> View attachment 402530
> ...


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I wonder where the hell I got those....
> 
> Funny, I remember you bringing me an arrangement I made, might have been Scrapple or Cherokee or someting and I couldn't even remember having done it...


Lead sheet was Scrapple; arrangement was Cherokee. I'm almost positive I have the lead sheet you made for Scatterbrain.


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

I used jazz III, now I use Petrucci jazz III. I don't tend to try a lot of picks


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

$0
I'll test some guitars at a store and ask if I can borrow a pick.
Pocket it afterwards.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I think I paid ~$1.75 CAD for my thumb pick about 5 years back, maybe 90 cents for my jazz III carbon which is the best for mandolin I've found.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I only buy Jim Dunlop picks, 0.73mm or 0.88mm - for decades now benn using the same picks. Can't remmeber their cost, maybe $5 for a dozen. Then I scratch the edges on my cement porch to rough it up some. Everything else is too smooth for me, like picking w/ a marble.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I do have some stone picks--paid between $10-20 for each.
But mostly I use Tortex 1.14 mm (Purple ones)

But here's a small sampling of some of the picks I've acquired over the years
I like to try different picks and so if I see osmthing unusual I'll probably check it out-even if I never use it, it's part of what I loosely call a collection:


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

My best friend back in high school was a notorious cheapskate and proudly wouldn’t use anything other than bread tags. 



Grab n Go said:


> Free. Just take them off the bags of milk and bread at the grocery store.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Ok, so I concede to everyone who spends too much money on picks. I just went WAAAAAAY outside my comfort zone and spent 8.50 on a 5 pack sampler from Dava seeing as you lot are on about all your fancy picks and what have you. Well, let me say, I have now am on a mission to find my perfect pick because there are some interesting samples in here that magically improve my picking. Voila, I am an idiot 

2K on a guitar, never thinks to get some decent picks..... uh, professional ?? LOL


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I enjoy Pro Plec and Folkway XXH


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Still looking for those stone pick pictures.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Upward of $10, although my favorite are TUSQ by GraphTech ($1 or so per pick). I do have titanium and silver picks, which were costly, but they were prestige type investments for the sake of trying them. I do find it interesting that metal picks can sound darker than many plastic type picks.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Brunz said:


> Ok, so I concede to everyone who spends too much money on picks. I just went WAAAAAAY outside my comfort zone and spent 8.50 on a 5 pack sampler from Dava seeing as you lot are on about all your fancy picks and what have you. Well, let me say, I have now am on a mission to find my perfect pick because there are some interesting samples in here that magically improve my picking. Voila, I am an idiot
> 
> 2K on a guitar, never thinks to get some decent picks..... uh, professional ?? LOL


Not sure what your location is but if you are any where near Folkway in Waterloo drop in and try the Blue Chip picks. 12th Fret in Toronto might have them as well. But they'll run you about $50 a pick or more. That alone, alot of players won't even try them. I wish I never had. I own 2 and would like to buy a couple more. That being said the 2 I have, I've had for 3 years. Probably the longest I've had a pick with out losing them. I spend that much I'm a lot more careful. I guess its no different than the Elliot capo I spent $275 on. When you spend that much you just don't lose them.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

guitarman2 said:


> Not sure what your location is but if you are any where near Folkway in Waterloo drop in and try the Blue Chip picks. 12th Fret in Toronto might have them as well. But they'll run you about $50 a pick or more. That alone, alot of players won't even try them. I wish I never had. I own 2 and would like to buy a couple more. That being said the 2 I have, I've had for 3 years. Probably the longest I've had a pick with out losing them. I spend that much I'm a lot more careful. I guess its no different than the Elliot capo I spent $275 on. When you spend that much you just don't lose them.


I am nowhere near there out here on the west coast, but I can tell you something... there is more out there that I am willing to discover. I am going to give these 5 picks a run around for a while and then go out and see what more I can find. Who knew a metal tipped pick could sound so bright, or that some weird half bendy thing with rubber grips would markedly improve my response. There are times I realize that I know less and less and will continue to learn more and more.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

One thousand dollars...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Brian Mays pick only cost sixpence.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Spring-steel feeler gauges repurposed as guitar picks. Cut the ends off and install into a holder for some great twang...very sharp attack, with a fast slew-rate and many gauges to choose from.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

$7.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Crap, I didn't know I was missing out on spending so much money on a pick. Maybe it would incentivize me to not lose the thing so easily. 

I've actually really enjoyed going back to my classical guitar roots and just using my fingers on electric. (Not for chords like PGS Andy, just arpeggios or dyad/triad type stuff.) It's been really fun to ditch the pick for a bit and get a different method of expressiveness.


----------



## weaksauce (Mar 20, 2006)

The most I’ve spent on a pick is a Bluechip, which like others here have mentioned never wear out and have a really nice feel over the strings and a nice tone as well. But I have found I really like the Dunlop Hetfield Black Fang picks, especially .94mm for both acoustic and electric. I find I am preferring a slightly brighter snappier tone in a pick, and for me these do that. Plus they are fairly cheap, especially compared to a bluechip.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Many years ago, before CITES and all that stuff, I was bidding on a real tortoise shell pick on e Bay. I bid as high as I thought was reasonable, but I think I got outbid by a few hundred dollars.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

$6.89 + GST = $7.23
12 picks per pack so about 60¢ per pick.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have picks from when I started over 50 years ago.

I was a Dunlop user for 30 years, and switched to Cat Tongue a few years back because I seem to be able to keep them in my hand longer. They all hit the ground at least once while trying to play.

The most expensive pick that I ever considering buying, was from a geological store that made some novelty items. It was a pick made from a meteorite. $200 USD. I just don’t like a pick that stiff in general, but I did give it some serious thought. I think I was in Colorado when I found it.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I got stuck on Dunlop Ultex .60 probably 20 years ago. I bought a bag of 75 off eBay for around $25+ dollars. 

Getting close to ordering another bag of them.

.60 seems light, but the way they attack and snap back, just perfect all around picks for me personally. And I'd say they're somehow grippier than Tortex. 

And they don't break, or crack, they just get lost in your carpet, and they don't wear down very fast. 

So that's my limit for a go-to pick. If it's not a regular use pick, well I have all kinds of stuff and that's different. 

I have a stone I picked up off a beach in Northern Ireland that I use sometimes. I also love using coins.


----------

